# Senate Republicans Have Blocked the Minimum Wage Bill Asking for $10.10 per Hour



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

An article and video regarding the minimum wage bill, asking that the minimum wage for Americans be raised to $10.10 per hour, due to the cost of living, etc.  The bill was shot down by senate republicans...http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/senate-republicans-block-minimum-wage-bill


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, SeaBreeze, another obstruction added to a long list, never mind that 70% of the population want to see this passed.


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

employers simply won't pay it. they'll lay off the help to keep prices down and any benefits


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

The people don't have a voice anymore Jackie, it's not about the average middle class citizen at all.


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The people don't have a voice anymore Jackie, it's not about the average middle class citizen at all.



got that right


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 30, 2014)

Bastards.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is what Senator Warren had to say about it....


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> This is what Senator Warren had to say about it....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_gMULJPh3w



she's a part of the problem. not the solution. today's democrats would approve their own executions and the reason we're in such a total mess


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 30, 2014)

Seven years without a pay rise?
Have food prices remained static?
Has rent? Electicity costs?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

An old chart describing the distribution of wealth in America, things have become much worse for the poor and middle class in this country since the chart was created, and much better for the rich, especially the 1%...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Seven years without a pay rise?
> Have food prices remained static?
> Has rent? Electicity costs?



No Warri, the price of gas, food, utilities, healthcare, clothing, automobiles, etc. have gone up, and everything appears to be at very high inflated prices, not a reasonable and steady rise of costs as we had many years ago.


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2014)

Sea, That was an eye opener. I can see how anarchy happens. I don't know if I want to see that in my lifetime or not.raying:


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

rich have always screwed the poor. always have, always will


----------



## Jackie22 (May 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> An old chart describing the distribution of wealth in America, things have become much worse for the poor and middle class in this country since the chart was created, and much better for the rich, especially the 1%...



Yes, very telling video, the CEOs earn 380 times more than the average worker......lets all vote for those that keep giving them a tax break...


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)




----------

